# Sportsman 500 Exhaust



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

:thinking: Ok So i want to upgrade to the NEW style exhaust on my old 1997 Sportsman 500 . But i do not know if the EFI pipes will work on the Carb. models i assume that it will but im not 100% sure on that . I have a good exhaust now but man is that son of a gun loud its a harley pipe and everytime i crank it cops are there in minutes So since im doing a rebuild im wanting to slap a new exhaust on it and a new can on it . for the correct back pressure . So if someone can help me im a polaris guru and could tell you just about anything but i am curious about this . Hopefully someone can chime in .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check into AAEN... they made a lot of stuff for those older sportsmans... I had one on my 2000 Xpedition 425.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

sweet thanks .


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Does anyone know how to tone down a muffler . I just aint gonna spend 150-200 on a pipe .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

New packing? lol of you could do like wood Butcher & weld a snorkel on to it, and in the exhaust snorkel he had a 12" glaspack to help reduce more of the sound.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Any pics maybe ..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

See the glasspack in his snorkel?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah i do looks kinda complicated . 
I found were i can buy the pipe and muffler for 100 bucks for the set .


----------

